# Estragou



## BorisBonn

Hola amogos,

como se dice correctamente en postugués brasileño cuando algo se malogró y no funciona.

Por ejemplo, si quiero decir en portugués:

Mi computador se malogró porque tuvo problemas con el disco duro


o meu computador estragou
o meu computador estragou-se
o meu computador se estragou
¿Cuál es la oración correcta?

Normalmente , ¿dónde va el se de verbos reflexivos en portugués?, ¿como la oración 2 o como la 3?

Gracias a todos y bendiciones

BorisBonn


----------



## will.espmx

BorisBonn said:


> Hola amogos,
> 
> como se dice correctamente en postugués brasileño cuando algo se malogró y no funciona.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si quiero decir en portugués:
> 
> Mi computador se malogró porque tuvo problemas con el disco duro
> 
> 
> o meu computador estragou
> o meu computador estragou-se
> o meu computador se estragou
> ¿Cuál es la oración correcta?
> 
> Normalmente , ¿dónde va el se de verbos reflexivos en portugués?, ¿como la oración 2 o como la 3?
> En este sitio podrás despejar tus dudas:
> http://www.portalsaofrancisco.com.br/alfa/morfologia/pronome-reflexivo.php
> Gracias a todos y bendiciones
> 
> BorisBonn


----------



## BorisBonn

muito obrigado will.espmx


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Europa, en portugués y en gallego sería *estragou-se*. Estragar es verbo transitivo o pronominal. Sólo tiene uso intransitivo con productos perecederos que se echan a perder,: carne, frutas, verduras, vino, leche, etc., y hasta en este uso es también más normal la forma pronominal.


----------



## will.espmx

XiaoRoel said:


> En Europa, en portugués y en gallego sería *estragou-se*. Estragar es verbo transitivo o pronominal. Sólo tiene uso intransitivo con productos perecederos que se echan a perder,: carne, frutas, verduras, vino, leche, etc., y hasta en este uso es también más normal la forma pronominal.



Más normal para el portugués europeo y gallego, pero para el portugués brasileño no es correcto usarse la forma pronominal de este verbo en este caso.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tá certo.


----------



## Audie

Engraçado. Se fosse obrigada a usar o verbo '_estragar_', só diria _'o computador estragou-se_'. Não sei se é uma coisa regional, nem sabia que não se usava o verbo pronominal nesse caso, mas nunca diria '_o computador estragou'._ Diria '_o computador quebrou/pifou'_.

Não vejo as pessoas pelo Recife usarem o verbo '_estragar_' com o sentido de '_pifar_'. Mas aplicamos geralmente todos esses sentidos que o iAulete dá.


----------



## will.espmx

Bem, aqui em Goiás usamos "estragar" com sentido de "pifar, quebrar", mas nunca vi alguém aqui em Goiás dizer "O meu computador estragou-se" mas sim "O meu computador estragou". Acho estranho também, e é muito coloquial isso, pois o verbo estragar exige complemento "estragou o quê?", mas fazer o quê?, o povo aqui fala assim né? Se fosse assim diriamos "A carne que estava na geladeira estragou-se", mas que eu saiba nao o fazemos.


----------



## Audie

Acredito até que não é só em Goiás que se empregue '_estragar_' como você descreveu. O que posso dizer é que no Recife não vejo esse uso. 

E, sim, na fala de norte a sul do Brasil às vezes os complementos dos verbos desaparecem. Mas, nesse caso, um monte de gente por aqui (eu, inclusive) fala quase sempre: '_o cará/o inhame/a canjica/a carne/o pão *se *estragou'. _Não me pergunte por quê. 

E, vendo agora o post de Istriano aqui embaixo (#13), me dei conta de que nós, pernambucanos (ou nordestinos?), temos esse costume de "pronominalizar" muitos verbos, não só '_estragar_': '_Que azar! O carro se quebrou no meio da ponte!_', '_Ela se casou no dia da formatura_'. Já ouvi '_se sumiu_', mas parece ser mais raro.


----------



## englishmania

De facto, em Portugal, diríamos que o computador se estragou ou que alguém estragou o computador, se fosse esse o caso.


----------



## will.espmx

Audierunt said:


> Acredito até que não é só em Goiás que se empregue '_estragar_' como você descreveu. O que posso dizer é que por aqui, no Recife, não vejo esse uso.
> 
> E, sim, na fala de norte a sul do Brasil, às vezes os complementos dos verbos desaparecem. Mas, nesse caso, um monte de gente por aqui (eu, inclusive), quando fala, sai sempre: '_o cará/o inhame/a canjica/a carne/o pão *se *estragou'. _Não me pergunte por quê.


                                      Bem nao estou aqui para criticar ninguém, mas "se" antes do verbo é reflexivo. Se digo "O computador se estragou" quer dizer que o proprio computador  estragou a ele mesmo. Se digo "O computador estragou-se" o se é apassivador. Se digo " O computador estragou" pra mim é natural, coloquial, mas correto para a fala despreocupada. Gramaticalmente pode estar errado, mas é assim que falamos, e nenhum gramatica vai conseguir mudar isso, bem como nao consegue eliminar o "nóis foi/nóis vai". Certo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esse *se* não é um verdadeiro pronome, mas um morfema que indica que na expressão não interessa explicitar o sujeito da acção.


----------



## Istriano

Eu uso desse jeito:
_
A sopa estragou _(e não _estragou-se_)
_O carro quebrou_ (e não _quebrou-se_)
_Ele sumiu_ (e não _sumiu-se_)
_O pneu furou (_e não _furou-se_)
_Minha vizinha casou_ (e _não casou-se_)


 Em MG também se ouve: _Minha filha vacinou_ (para_ Minha filha foi vacinada_) 


Segundo o dicionário Houaiss, o verbo *estragar *tem a regência múltipla:  _transitivo direto, intransitivo e pronominal:
_


> a carne estragou(-se) na geladeira
> envelhecidas, as roupas estragaram(-se)


----------



## will.espmx

Istriano said:


> Eu uso desse jeito:
> _
> A sopa estragou _(e não _estragou-se_)
> _O carro quebrou_ (e não _quebrou-se_)
> _Ele sumiu_ (e não _sumiu-se_)
> _O pneu furou (_e não _furou-se_)
> _Minha vizinha casou_ (e _não casou-se_)
> 
> 
> Em MG também se ouve: _Minha filha vacinou_ (para_ Minha filha foi vacinada_)
> 
> Segundo o dicionário Houaiss, o verbo *estragar *tem a regência múltipla:  _transitivo direto, intransitivo e pronominal:
> _




É disso que eu estava falando!


----------

